# Website not working



## Paan Singh

anybody getting error ?

its been shutting down again n again after minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Ok here ....


----------



## isro2222

Am facing same problem specialy on mobile phone.... it works for few minute and than i get error url doesnt exist.... i think webmaster should do something about it.... May be he made some changes to site few days ago and thats making hard to login through mobile phone browser....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indian_foxhound

isro2222 said:


> Am facing same problem specialy on mobile phone.... it works for few minute and than i get error url doesnt exist.... i think webmaster should do something about it.... May be he made some changes to site few days ago and thats making hard to login through mobile phone browser....



Ill always get this.. Thats i use lightweight mode... Its works fine in lightweight mode


----------



## livingdead

its down on and off since yesterday...


----------



## EagleEyes

When you face issues, run the tracert defence.pk command seen here
Tracert Defence.pk - YouTube

And PM or email the results. It will be helpful resolving yours and others problems. @hinduguy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Webby make this tracert thing sticky...
It gets lost in the threads....


----------



## third eye

WebMaster said:


> When you face issues, run the tracert defence.pk command seen here
> Tracert Defence.pk - YouTube
> 
> And PM or email the results. It will be helpful resolving yours and others problems. @hinduguy



Thank You very much.

However, please make allowances for dummies. This is way too much technology for the likes of me who can just about check their mails on the lap top.

Isn't there a quick fix type solution for dummies ?


----------



## EagleEyes

Video shows step by step, its better than Tracert for Dummies book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

WebMaster said:


> Video shows step by step, its better than Tracert for Dummies book.



Its another thing that youtube dont work in PK


----------



## third eye

WebMaster said:


> Video shows step by step, its better than Tracert for Dummies book.



Aree..

I have conclusively missed the bus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

BTW Webby, what exactly is this tracert thingy?


----------



## Ayush

isro2222 said:


> Am facing same problem specialy on mobile phone.... it works for few minute and than i get error url doesnt exist.... i think webmaster should do something about it.... May be he made some changes to site few days ago and thats making hard to login through mobile phone browser....



The same problem here mate.


----------



## livingdead

Ayush said:


> The same problem here mate.



working fine now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

indian_foxhound said:


> Ill always get this.. Thats i use lightweight mode... Its works fine in lightweight mode



What is lightweight mode?


----------



## indian_foxhound

@Ayush

down left hand side you will see PDF 2.0 written in a box.. click on that you will get the option.
i use it from cell easy, usege less bandwith too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Ayush said:


> What is lightweight mode?



Its mobile skin you can use from the drop down in the footer (left).

You can use it normally in 1-2 days like you used to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

indian_foxhound said:


> @Ayush
> 
> down left hand side you will see PDF 2.0 written in a box.. click on that you will get the option.
> i use it from cell easy, usege less bandwith too



but how can I check my notification on this mode?

anyways, I hate this mode (no offence to you).the latest posts and threads are all hidden.


----------



## curioususer

nuclearpak said:


> BTW Webby, what exactly is this tracert thingy?



In computing, traceroute is a computer network diagnostic tool for displaying the route (path) and measuring transit delays of packets across an Internet Protocol (IP) network.



> traceroute is a computer network tool used to show the route taken by packets across an Internet Protocol (IP) network.



Source: traceroute - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Hello: 
I have been experiencing this problem for over a week... the website goes down multiple times a day, and each time it goes down, it take about an hour to recover... 

all i'm getting this error message, and it's not only Google chrome, I tried different browsers and still cant access the forum. 

This is the error message I get 
Oops! Google Chrome could not find....

I found a picture online it look something like this 
(but instead of master card, it will have the forum website)






Is anyone else having this issue or just me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

@Syrian Lion when it doesn't, you need to run the test and email me the results.

Follow this video.

Tracert Defence.pk - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Syrian Lion said:


> Hello:
> I have been experiencing this problem for over a week... the website goes down multiple times a day, and each time it goes down, it take about an hour to recover...
> 
> all i'm getting this error message, and it's not only Google chrome, I tried different browsers and still cant access the forum.
> 
> This is the error message I get
> Oops! Google Chrome could not find....
> 
> I found a picture online it look something like this
> (but instead of master card, it will have the forum website)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having this issue or just me?


Same here mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

why is the website doing that ?


----------



## Tehmasib

I am facing problem that interface of site like a crash site...when I click on any thread. Home PC, office, and I check this on friends PC also......any suggestion please..but on my WP PDF working


----------



## EagleEyes

Tehmasib said:


> I am facing problem that interface of site like a crash site...when I click on any thread. Home PC, office, and I check this on friends PC also......any suggestion please..but on my WP PDF working



Which browser are you using?


----------



## Tehmasib

@WebMaster in office window explorer and Google chrome and my laptop IE9 or 10 the latest version bro...that's why I am absent from PDF


----------



## EagleEyes

Tehmasib said:


> @WebMaster in office window explorer and Google chrome and my laptop IE9 or 10 the latest version bro...that's why I am absent from PDF



Can you post a screenshot?

Clear cookies first.


----------



## acetophenol

@WebMaster: bro,i am getting "could not locate remote server" error from my mobile. It started today only. I have to reload several times to get the page.


----------



## EagleEyes

It works fine, you can PM me a screenshot if you have any issues.

Also a result for this video would be helpful.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p21z2XVSPRA


----------



## niaz

I am unable to post. Each time I try, I get 'Captcha'. even after I tyoe what is required, nothing happens. there is no where to enter, pressing enter does nothing


----------



## EagleEyes

niaz said:


> I am unable to post. Each time I try, I get 'Captcha'. even after I tyoe what is required, nothing happens. there is no where to enter, pressing enter does nothing



There is usually a green arrow button, try that if not please let me know.


----------



## Sugarcane

@WebMaster Could not select photopost database


----------



## acetophenol

I cannot log in! Everytime it asks me to enable cookies,i've enabled it,cleared all cookies in mozila and chrome.


----------



## Sugarcane

@WebMaster - WTH is this, it keep popping every now and than


----------



## scorpionx

The alert function is not working properly. Kindly fix it. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

@WebMaster @Aeronaut 

My GIF avatar pic showing poor me being chased by a hungry shark is not showing the animation. 

Though if I click on the pic, then it is working in that small black profile window, I want it to animate in the avatar pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Mentioning is not working.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Is there a place where I can look for ' my posts '?


----------



## Alpha1

MastanKhan said:


> Is there a place where I can look for ' my posts '?


Sir,
Go to your profile page and click on the postings TAB





then scroll down and click on *Find all content*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

@Zarvan Yours truly does not have _enough privileges to post_ in '_senior's cafe_', hence unable to continue discussion. Thanks.


----------



## Hakan

@WebMaster 

@T-123456 is not receiving notifications.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@WebMaster @Chak Bamu @Manticore @Horus @Jungibaaz etc.

It seems to me that there is a small problem when it comes to posting images. Previously on PDF one could post 10 (or was it 8?) photos at most per each post before one had to wait for a few minutes to post another post. Now it seems to me that you can post an indefinite number of photos and moreover when you try to make two posts right after each other containing for instance 20 photos in total the end result is 1 post with 20 photos and that's too much for 1 post. Actually I think that the current limit per post is 20 photos.

Also when you quote other members posts that contain images they cannot be seen as previously.

Can this somehow be fixed because I am in the process of updating some threads that contain photos and I am unable to do so because of this problem.

I am in the middle of updating this thread below;

"Makkah and Madinah News and Updates" | Page 8

I have to wait 15-20 minutes in order to divide those 20 photos into 2 posts otherwise the alternative is 1 post that contains 20 photos and that's too much as I wrote.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Kaan said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> @T-123456 is not receiving notifications.


same for me about mentions. it's like 50-50% chance of receiving notifications when I get mentioned somewhere


----------



## AsianLion

What happened with login ? cannot login in for hours, today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kṣamā

i was not able to visit the site for an hr or so...


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

site was unreachable for over 5 hrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bong

Same for me hours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Many sundays were ruined.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

was maintenance the reason for today's hours long non-availibility or was it attacks on the server??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Curious_Guy

@WebMaster Sir
unable to reach site today , used proxy and now it opened , is this a problem on my end ?
Thank you


----------



## WebMaster

Curious_Guy said:


> @WebMaster Sir
> unable to reach site today , used proxy and now it opened , is this a problem on my end ?
> Thank you



What is your IP?


----------



## Curious_Guy

its reachable now



WebMaster said:


> What is your IP?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@Horus @WebMaster @WAJsal why this error??


----------



## Solomon2

Trouble navigating threads the past two days: whenever there's an embedded video ad the page re-scrolls so it's in view. Try scrolling away from it and it jumps back within a fraction of a second. I'm running latest version of Google Chrome from Windows 10.


----------



## PDF

This Error frequently appears since past few days...
@WebMaster


----------



## WebMaster

M.Musa said:


> View attachment 398823
> 
> 
> This Error frequently appears since past few days...
> @WebMaster



You can click on this URL and send me the resulting url. The url that you get after you click on this url below.
http://labs.sucuri.net/myip.php

webmaster@defence.pk

Do this when you get the issue above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

There is something wrong with the site,i can only acces via Mozilla Firefox.
@WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

@WebMaster @Horus 
OMG!
The site looks absolutely messed up on my mobile screen. Cant read anything and cant even post using my mobile.
98% of the time i access this site through my iphone and this is how my mobile screen looks. BTW right now i'm posting this using my laptop (firefox).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-123456

Levina said:


> @WebMaster @Horus
> OMG!
> The site looks absolutely messed up on my mobile screen. Cant read anything and cant even post using my mobile.
> 98% of the time i access this site through my iphone and this is how my mobile screen looks. BTW right now i'm posting this using my laptop (firefox).
> 
> View attachment 399010


Yes,exactly like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

T-123456 said:


> There is something wrong with the site,i can only acces via Mozilla Firefox.
> @WebMaster



I think it just looks bad in mobile mode, desktop mode it is working fine. Can you confirm?


----------



## T-123456

WebMaster said:


> I think it just looks bad in mobile mode, desktop mode it is working fine. Can you confirm?


No,i never use the mobile mode.


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Happens to me too. I am a FF user. But usually I just need to refresh the website and everything works.


----------



## T-123456

@WebMaster


----------



## Mage

Something is wrong with this site........I'm having problems with my mobile and laptop.
Everything is functional but suddenly the site looks to be much less user friendly.


----------



## Musafir117

Levina said:


> @WebMaster @Horus
> OMG!
> The site looks absolutely messed up on my mobile screen. Cant read anything and cant even post using my mobile.
> 98% of the time i access this site through my iphone and this is how my mobile screen looks. BTW right now i'm posting this using my laptop (firefox).
> 
> View attachment 399010


Same here @WebMaster I didn't check PC but mobile version not working properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Please fix this site respected mods


----------



## Mage

Fixed....thank you PDF techies


----------



## WebMaster

Should be fixed.


----------



## Max

WebMaster said:


> Should be fixed.



Fixed. Thanks


----------



## Levina

Musafir117 said:


> Same here @WebMaster I didn't check PC but mobile version not working properly.


Finally we stand united in the problems we face on the forum...which is kinda ironical. 
Kidding. Lolz


I hope the administrator can resolve this issue at the earliest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Levina said:


> Finally we stand united in the problems we face on the forum...which is kinda ironical.
> Kidding. Lolz
> 
> 
> I hope the administrator can resolve this issue at the earliest.


We could stand together " United " in future as well if WE resolve our " Issues " and that need talk same like here
@WebMaster thanks Fixed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Levina said:


> Finally we stand united in the problems we face on the forum...which is kinda ironical.
> Kidding. Lolz
> 
> 
> I hope the administrator can resolve this issue at the earliest.


For Indians and Pakistanis to argue a platform is required ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Zibago said:


> For Indians and Pakistanis to argue a platform is required ;-)



But this is a war zone.


----------



## Arsalan

I am not getting any videos shared as a media link (particularly the ones that are from facebook) being displayed on page. I mean, it is just empty space, nothing showing in the post that originally contains such a video. 

For example:
This is a post made in stupid and funny section, on my system, it shows as if there is no content in this post.





However originally it do have two facebook videos shared as media links.

This can be seen here, when I reply to this post it shows the facebook video shared in the post.


----------



## WebMaster

Arsalan said:


> I am not getting any videos shared as a media link (particularly the ones that are from facebook) being displayed on page. I mean, it is just empty space, nothing showing in the post that originally contains such a video.
> 
> For example:
> This is a post made in stupid and funny section, on my system, it shows as if there is no content in this post.
> View attachment 402131
> 
> 
> However originally it do have two facebook videos shared as media links.
> 
> This can be seen here, when I reply to this post it shows the facebook video shared in the post.
> View attachment 402132



What happens when you use a different browser? Also can you share the link?


----------



## Arsalan

WebMaster said:


> What happens when you use a different browser? Also can you share the link?


It is sorted now thanks to @ I S I

It had something to do with private browsing feature which was turned on on my browser. Turned it off and it is working just fine now.

THANK YOU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

I'm seeing the last-page-in-thread-disappears problem popping up again. Today in the "*Have you ever been cheated by a shopkeeper ?"* thread. I'm on page one and it shows there are four pages, I go forward to page two it shows there are three pages, I go forward to page three it again shows four pages. And yesterday I had the problem intermittently, too, where I could not access the last page, or when I did there were no posts to read on it.


----------



## WebMaster

Solomon2 said:


> I'm seeing the last-page-in-thread-disappears problem popping up again. Today in the "*Have you ever been cheated by a shopkeeper ?"* thread. I'm on page one and it shows there are four pages, I go forward to page two it shows there are three pages, I go forward to page three it again shows four pages. And yesterday I had the problem intermittently, too, where I could not access the last page, or when I did there were no posts to read on it.



It works fine.


----------



## I.R.A

@WebMaster 

Is there something wrong with the site? The main forum page keeps me logged out even after logging in multiple times ........... I have access to limited threads as a properly logged in user, most of these thread ask me to log in again to participate in discussion, but after entering my log in credentials I remain offline. Got lucky to have access to this thread and report.


----------



## WebMaster

I.R.A said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Is there something wrong with the site? The main forum page keeps me logged out even after logging in multiple times ........... I have access to limited threads as a properly logged in user, most of these thread ask me to log in again to participate in discussion, but after entering my log in credentials I remain offline. Got lucky to have access to this thread and report.




Clear browser cache and restart browser. Before logging in click remember me check box to make sure it is checked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

WebMaster said:


> Clear browser cache and restart browser. Before logging in click remember me check box to make sure it is checked.



Thanks stay logged in box was unchecked. Previously if unchecked it would still let me log in. Anyhow appreciate your help.


----------



## sparten

Cannot access site using Nayatel PTCL and ZOng in Pakistan. I can access it by using Mobilink. Blocked in country maybe,?

Says cannot establish secure connection to serverm


----------



## sparten

Just got home. My home internet is @NayatelOfficial. Not working. Office internet is PTCL, working. Mobilink mobile internet, working.


----------



## Kompromat

I talked to Nayatel, you should be able to access now. @WebMaster


----------



## Amaa'n

Horus said:


> I talked to Nayatel, you should be able to access now. @WebMaster


what you & the Twitter team has been up to ---- surely we had it coming :p


----------



## Mrc

Well govt has no right to stop free speech... I am pmln but this not right...

Where else I can point out that Indian air force chief has B.S. in his name


----------



## WebMaster

Seeing this screenshot. I think they are trying to block it on certain ISPs.


----------



## Kompromat

Can we allow them to loot and plunder our country without being challenged? - We have never engaged in unfair or unsubstantiated criticism. We shall fight for our rights, we shall fight for Pakistan.



balixd said:


> what you & the Twitter team has been up to ---- surely we had it coming :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

If they refuse to accept the verdict of the court , remember there is article 190 of the constitution:- 



190. Action in aid of Supreme Court.-All executive and judicial authorities throughout Pakistan shall act in aid of the Supreme Court.

Force the Supreme Court to invoke it.


----------



## Amaa'n

Horus said:


> Can we allow them to loot and plunder our country without being challenged? - We have never engaged in unfair or unsubstantiated criticism. We shall fight for our rights, we shall fight for Pakistan.


I feel proud today for being part of this team, & that we have come this far.........& we will fight against this unfair censorship

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Islamic faith&Secularism

Hi,

I could not see twitter posts on the forum for a few days, just blank posts appear on the post screen.


----------



## WebMaster

Islamic faith&Secularism said:


> Hi,
> 
> I could not see twitter posts on the forum for a few days, just blank posts appear on the post screen.


link?


----------



## Islamic faith&Secularism

WebMaster said:


> link?



Here is a few :


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ueike-yoenetimi.503250/page-167#post-10387875
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/turk...ates-discussions.230540/page-63#post-10391995
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-...tes-discussions.311209/page-429#post-10368103
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-...tes-discussions.311209/page-429#post-10371104
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-...tes-discussions.311209/page-429#post-10389470
...


----------



## Arsalan

@The Eagle @WebMaster @Horus 
Need some help please, today when i logged in my alerts button was showing 37 alerts. I clicked on it and clicked "Show All" as usual but the page that opens have only some of the recent alerts (not all 37 or 30 as previously)
Have we changed the format and is there anyway i can view all those alerts?


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

@WebMaster Right now there seems to be a problem playing video in posts on PDF.
I click on the play button, but nothing happens.
Only tried it on my iPad Air 2/iOS 11.1.2
Have powercycled the iPad without success.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

A.P. Richelieu said:


> @WebMaster Right now there seems to be a problem playing video in posts on PDF.
> I click on the play button, but nothing happens.
> Only tried it on my iPad Air 2/iOS 11.1.2
> Have powercycled the iPad without success.


I cleared the iOS/Safari cache, and then it started working.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

@ Tag function not working today.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

@WebMaster @Horus

@Pakistani Fighter has the following issues:

_"Sir I am not able to like, do comment or create post. An error is coming up on the area where ads are there. My Email is correct. Plz have a Look

Attempts to send emails to *** have failed. Please update your email.
Update your contact details"_

Can either of you help resolve them please? Apparently he can't create threads either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> @WebMaster @Horus
> 
> @Pakistani Fighter has the following issues:
> 
> _"Sir I am not able to like, do comment or create post. An error is coming up on the area where ads are there. My Email is correct. Plz have a Look
> 
> Attempts to send emails to *** have failed. Please update your email.
> Update your contact details"_
> 
> Can either of you help resolve them please? Apparently he can't create threads either.


Thanks


----------



## Agha Sher

Hi @WebMaster, 

I have problems viewing content from twitter on my Safari browser. It says "loading twitter" in an eternity. (Have cleared history and cache. Any idea regarding this problem?

Is anybody else having the same problem?


----------



## WebMaster

Agha Sher said:


> Hi @WebMaster,
> 
> I have problems viewing content from twitter on my Safari browser. It says "loading twitter" in an eternity. (Have cleared history and cache. Any idea regarding this problem?
> 
> Is anybody else having the same problem?


Provide link.


----------



## Agha Sher

WebMaster said:


> Provide link.



Here is an example: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/deve...ations-in-libya.645576/page-219#post-12574001

However, the problem is persistent for every single twitter link on this forum.


----------



## WebMaster

Agha Sher said:


> Here is an example: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/deve...ations-in-libya.645576/page-219#post-12574001
> 
> However, the problem is persistent for every single twitter link on this forum.


Use chrome, or twitter might be banned in your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agha Sher

WebMaster said:


> Use chrome, or twitter might be banned in your country.



Twitter is not banned in Denmark. Guess it's the Safari which sucks.

Thanks though.


----------



## WebMaster

Agha Sher said:


> Twitter is not banned in Denmark. Guess it's the Safari which sucks.
> 
> Thanks though.


Have you tried using chrome for test?


----------



## jamahir

@WebMaster and other admins, I am not receiving notifications for some people tagging me or sometimes quoting me.

Sometimes I don't get the red alert marking and sometimes the notification is absent from the list.


----------



## Amavous

@WebMaster 

Reporting in The problem with the forum I am encountering for the last few days.

Loading of threads is taking a lot of time and sometimes failing to load.
Pictures in many threads are not loading.
The overall site is extremely slow.


----------



## WebMaster

Amavous said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Reporting in The problem with the forum I am encountering for the last few days.
> 
> Loading of threads is taking a lot of time and sometimes failing to load.
> Pictures in many threads are not loading.
> The overall site is extremely slow.


Its loading fine for me. Anyone else having similar issues?


----------



## jamahir

@WebMaster @The Eagle @AgNoStiC MuSliM and other admins and mods, I am reporting a forum bug. For quite many days if my post is quoted in a post which right before quoting me, has quoted another member's post, I do not receive an alert.

For example, in this post SpaceMan18 quoted F-22Raptor's post and then immediately quoted my post but I did not receive an alert. I happened to check that thread incidentally and so came to know that SpaceMan18 had quoted me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

